# 1C

## mizeri

1: 8.3 (8.3.12.1595)   (),  3.0 (3.0.61.37)

    8.3.10.2699  8.3.12.1595,   ,  , .
   ,       3.0.61.37  3.0.64.48,      -    ,      "        "     "  -     /  ".      ,        ,        -           .
    - ..           ,        ,    1       -         .
  -  ,      ?

----------


## mizeri

,        . 3 .      -   ,       3.0.64.48 (        ),          .

----------


## Bosston39

.

----------


## mizeri

> 


   ?     .

----------

> ?


    ?      ?

----------


## mizeri

> ?      ?


   , ..   .        ,     .    "   "    "      POST   /e1cib/login:
 :

    'E:\ 1\AccountingBasedanilova/1Cv8.1CD'
 :
    'E:\ 1\AccountingBasedanilova/1Cv8.1CD'"

----------

> , ..   .


.  




> .


 **  .       .   ?

----------


## mizeri

> .       .   ?


,  ,    ,       ,  ,      .    ,          ,         . 
 -   ,     ,        ,  -  ,  -    ?

----------

> ,          ,         .


       zip ( zip-)?  ,    .  :
1.    .
2.     zip   .       Windows.    ,  .     1cv8.1cd.      .
3.  1.       -   .    .

----------


## mizeri

> zip ( zip-)?  ,    .  :
> 1.    .
> 2.     zip   .       Windows.    ,  .     1cv8.1cd.      .
> 3.  1.       -   .    .


       ,             .

----------


## mizeri

** ,       (  ,     zip) 1Cv8Update.180821151108,         .

----------

> 


   .

----------


## mizeri

** ,         chdbfl.exe,     -    (    ,        ).       ,          "         <  >"
         .
.jpg
   .jpg

----------

> 


. RIP.  :Cray: 




> .


 .    ( #9)  .           .     .

----------


## mizeri

> .     .


   ,   "   "

----------


## mizeri

> . RIP.


..  ?       ,  -     -   (,  ).
 ,      " ",         ?

----------

> "   "


  .       1cv8.1cd.



> ..  ?


  .    1,  .   .



> ,      " ",         ?


       ().        1,     1.    .

----------


## mizeri

** ,     ))) ,    .     1 -- 8.3.10.2699 (..  ),        1 ,         ,        .  ,         .
        ,   8.3.12.1595,    .   -   .

----------

> 8.3.12.1595


, ,    8.3.12.      .       -   ,  .

----------


## __

> , ,    8.3.12.      .       -   ,  .


+100500

----------


## mizeri

> , ,    8.3.12.      .       -   ,  .


          -    .      -    ,   ,     ,         .

----------


## now18

...
            3.0.64.54.
     8.3.12.1595.
     -   .
         ,    !   "  1cv8.       ."
         .
  ?

----------


## now18

,    ,             ,      .

----------


## Winny Buh



----------


## now18

,  ?  ,  -  .

----------


## mizeri

))) ..     ,        .

----------


## now18

...
    " 1 ,    ,   "1:", "", "", "", "", "", "  ", "".
  ,  ?

----------


## mizeri

> ...
>     " 1 ,    ,   "1:", "", "", "", "", "", "  ", "".
>   ,  ?


                8.3.10..  8.3.12..         .

----------


## now18

!     ,        1.
.    . 
     ,     ,   .

----------

8.3.12.1616   .   3.0.44.202    3.0.65  (      1     ),      "       "

       ?  .

----------


## Winny Buh

> 8.3.12.1616   .   3.0.44.202    3.0.65  (      1     ),      "       "
> 
>        ?  .


    . 8.3.12      3.0.65.69,     8.3.10

----------

8.3.12.1616    8.3.12.1529

----------

